# VST Intellijel Rainmaker Alternative



## Piano Pete (Jun 20, 2018)

Are there any software alternatives that would sate my desire of owning a Intellijel Rainmaker?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 25, 2018)

Prolly not

.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 26, 2018)

Ya, it looks like it. Guess I gotta budget it into my next wishlist purchase.


----------

